#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Transaparencia clientes radius

## baixinho930

Ola, estou com um problema no radius, preciso de uma regra que faça meus clientes conectados no radius passarem transparente pela minha rb que autentica o pppoe e chegar no servidor radius com o ip de deles mesmos, pois hoje se caso um cliente conecta e eu faço um teste de acesso ssh no cliente acessando o servidor radius ele mostra para mim o ip da RB de autenticação, alguem poderia ajudar, obrigado.

----------


## fhayashi

Vc quer tirar o Nat dele até o Radius? Só não fazer o Nat entre eles

----------


## baixinho930

Isso se retirasse o nat seria ate melhor, mais se eu tirar o nat o cliente nao navega...

----------


## Cortijo

Caro baixinho930 nosso amigo fala em tirar o nat apenas no que for destino do seu radius e não desabilitar a regra de nat 

Segue uma regra de exemplo no mikrotik 

ip firewall nat add action=accept dst-address=*ip_radius* chain=srcnat

Em *ip_radius* você coloca o ip do seu radius.

Obs: Essa regra precisa estar acima da sua regra de nat,sugiro que deixe ela como primeira regra do seu firewall caso tenha dúvida qual regra é responsável pelo nat dos clientes.


E pare de Spoofing !

----------


## baixinho930

Opa e ai julio se ta por todo lado tambem em haha, mais vou tentar aqui obrigado.

----------

